# small pistol primers



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

any recipies for using small magnum primers on non-magnum load


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your asking for trouble if you mix the wrong powder charge with a mag primer.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to agree with Baldy, that can be some really bad juju mixing and matching.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

This can easily and safely be done if one uses what's between your ears. Start low and work up. Stay away from max loads if you throw your powder.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Back when primers were really scarce (a couple of years ago), I found and quickly purchased some Magtech small pistol magnum primers. I reload 9mm and 38 Special along with some big-bore pistol ammo. I decided not to use the magnum primers in my 9mm reloads because of the small case volume (although I was told it would be no problem). I use these primers exclusively for my 38 Special reloads. I feel more comfortable using them for my 38's since the case volume is relatively large and I shoot the 38's through my 357 Mag revolvers (I don't own any 38 Special only revolvers). My 38 Special reloads are loaded light for target shooting and plinking. As Doug B said, start low and work up.


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

i read that at very cold temps some powders need magnum primers.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Had not heard that. What are you considering loading with the magnum primers?


----------

